# Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2017)

Als Medienpartner der Initiative um die EGOH freut sich die Anglerboardredaktion, dass hier tatkräftig für die Angler in die Bresche gesprungen wird und veröffentlicht gerne den Text des aktuellen Newsletters
----------------------------------------------------​

*Newsletter März 2017 : NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE​*











*Anglerdemo gegen überzogenen 
Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche 
Umweltpolitik *
Am  Samstag, den  22.  April 2017  findet von  11:00  – 11:45 Uhr auf der Fishing Masters Show am  Hafen  von  Burgstaken  eine Podiumsdiskussion  mit  Vertretern  des Tourismus,  der  Politik  und  der Anglerschaft  zu  den  aktuellen Beeinträchtigungen  des  Angelsports durch  das  „bag  limit“  und  dem „geplanten  Angelverbot  in  den Schutzgebieten  der  deutschen  AWZ“ statt. Die Veranstaltung wird durch den bekannten  Journalisten  und Meeresangler Rainer Korn moderiert. 
Im  Anschluss  geht  es  gegen  14:30  Uhr gemeinsam  von  Burgstaaken zur  Bootsdemo  in  den  Fehmarnsund. 
Dort  werden  weitere  Boote  aus Heiligenhafen  und  Großenbrode hinzustoßen.  Die  gemeinsame  Bootsdemo  von  Anglern,  Meeresanglern, Brandungsanglern, Bootsanglern sowie Angelkutterbesitzern  findet  um  15:00 Uhr im Fehmarnsund statt. 
Mit  der  Demonstration  soll  gegen weitere  Einschränkungen  der Freizeitfischerei protestiert werden. 

Bereits  heute  ist  die  Ausübung  der Freizeitfischerei  durch  das  zum 01.01.2017  eingeführte  „bag  limit“ massiv  betroffen.  Viele angeltouristische  Betriebe  verzeichnen 
Umsatzrückgänge  von  bis  zu  70%. 
Weitere  Einschränkungen,  wie  z.B.  das vom  Bundesministerium  für  Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und Reaktorsicherheit (BMUB)  geplante  Angelverbot  im Fehmarnbelt  ist  für  die  Betriebe  nicht mehr  zu  verkraften.  
„Das  Fass  ist  voll, weitere  Einschränkungen  werden  wir nicht  überleben!“  
so  Willi  Lüdtke  vom Verband  der  Hochseeangelschiffbesitzer.  (JM)




Anmeldungen zur Demo unter: 
anglerdemo@online.de 
Weitere  Informationen  zur  Bootsdemo 
erhalten Sie in Kürze unter: 
www.wassertourismus-sh.de 
www.anglerdemo.de 
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo/ 

*März 2017 
Erste Insolenz durch das bag limit *
Ein  erstes  Unternehmen  der Hochseeangelfahrt  mit  3  Angelkuttern und  10  Mitarbeitern  hat  Insolvenz angemeldet.  Wir  haben  somit  ein erstes  Opfer  des  seit  dem  01.  Januar 2017  gültigen  bag  limit  auf  Dorsch.  Bis zur Einführung handelte es sich um ein gesundes  mittelständisches  Unternehmen mit Zukunftsperspektiven! 





Sollte  sich  bis  Ostern  keine Veränderung  der  Buchungslage ergeben,  werden  sicherlich  weitere  Betriebe  folgen!  Ein  weiteres  Teil unseres  maritimen  Erbes  –  die 
Hochseeangelfahrt  –  wird  damit unwiederbringlich verschwinden!  

*Angelkutterbetreiber:* 
„Meine Saison für 6  Mitarbeiter  beginnt  normalerweise schon  Ende  Februar!  Nun  ist  es  soweit gekommen  dass  ich  nur  die  drei Samstage  bis  Mitte  März  rentabel  auf 
See fahren konnte - also 3 Wochen mit erheblichem  Minus  auf  See  gefahren bin!  Wenn  sich  das  so  weiter  durchs ganze  Jahr  zieht,  werde  ich  meinen Betrieb aufgeben müssen! 
Folgen:  Den  Heimathäfen  werden erhebliche  Hafengeldeinnahmen fehlen! Den Restaurants am Hafen vor- und  nachsaisonliche  Einnahmen! Parkgebühren  sind  auch  nicht  zu verachten! Fischereijahresmarken!“

*Bootsverleiher: * 
„Seit  Januar  haben  wir Einbußen  von  ca.  90  Prozent.  Bei Anfragen  z.B.   aus  Süddeutschland teilen  wir  den  Kunden  ehrlicherweise das  bag  limit  mit,  daraufhin  reist natürlich  kein  Kunde  aus  Mittel-  oder Süddeutschland  an.  Auch  unsere "normalen"  Angelbootslieger  frequentieren  den  Hafen  deutlich  weniger  - der  Aufwand  für  3  Dorsche  lohnt  sich absolut nicht, ist das Argument.“   

*Angelgeschäft:* 
„Im  Januar  hatten  wir ein  Minus  von  6%  Umsatz  im  Vergleich zum  vorherigen  Jahr,  in  Zahlen  ca. 800,-  €  Netto  weniger  mit  konstanter Kundenfrequenz.  Im  Februar,  Anfang der  Schonzeit  des  Dorsches,  sieht  die Sache  leider  etwas  anders  aus.  Hier 
haben  wir  ein  Minus  von  28  %  im Vergleich  zum  Vorjahr.  In  Zahlen  fast 6.000,-  €  Netto  weniger,  und  das obwohl  das  Wetter  besser  war,  als  im Februar  2016.  Auch  die  Kundenfrequenz hat sich im Februar verringert. 
Da  haben  wir  ein  Minus  von  25  %  ,  in Zahlen ca. 350 Kunden weniger als im 
Vorjahr.“ 
Anmerkung:  Aus  Rücksicht  auf  die  Betriebe  und  ihre Mitarbeiter haben wir Namen und Orte anonymisiert. 





www.baltic-fishing.de 

Unsere  dänischen  und  polnischen Nachbarn  werden  die  entstehende Lücke  gerne  füllen!  Bereits  heute machen  Sie  gezielt  Werbung  mit unserem politischen Handicap.

*März 2017 
Freiwillige Vereinbarungen zwischen 
Sport und Naturschutz* 
Um die Natur zu schützen, gibt es mehr als Verbote. Seit rund 20 Jahren gibt es Freiwillige  Vereinbarungen,  die  als Instrument  bei  der  Umsetzung  von Zielen  und  Aufgaben  des  Naturschutzes zum Einsatz kommen. 
Im  Rahmen  eines  Forschungsvorhabens  des  Bundesamtes  für Naturschutz  (BfN)  wurde  vor  einigen Jahren  an  der  Universität  Essen  die "Effizienz  Freiwilliger  Vereinbarungen zwischen  Natursport  und  Naturschutz" untersucht. Schwerpunktmäßig wurden dabei  die  Sportarten  Klettern,  Kanu, Segeln,  Luftsport  und  Skifahren betrachtet. 
Die  Untersuchung  hat  gezeigt,  dass freiwillige  Vereinbarungen  ein Instrument  des  Interessensausgleichs zwischen  Sport  und  Naturschutz  sein können.  Wenn  die  Einigung  auf einzuhaltende  Regeln  gelungen  ist, profitieren  in  der  Regel  der  Sport  und der Naturschutz gleichermaßen davon. 
Die  aktiven  Sportler  haben  die Sicherheit,  dass  sie  ihren  Sport  in naturverträglichem  Umfang  weiter ausüben  können,  der  Naturschutz erfährt  dabei  aktive  Unterstützung  bei der  Umsetzung  der  vereinbarten Maßnahmen. 

Der  Schleswig-Holsteinische  Umweltminister  Robert  Habeck  setzt  bei  der Umsetzung von Natura 2000 auf dieses Instrument.  
Wäre das nicht auch ein Weg für das BMUB für die Schutzgebiete der deutschen AWZ?

*Allianz gegen das Angelverbot 
wächst weiter! *




*Der  Boots-Angler-Club e.V.*  aus  Lübeck  ist eine  Interessenvertretung  für  alle 
Bootsangler  auf  Nord- und  Ostsee.  Er  hat  sich  als  Ziel  gesetzt speziell  die  Interessen  der  Bootsangler bei  der  Ausweisung  von  FFH-Gebieten sowie  bei regionalen  und  zeitlichen Befahrensverboten zu vertreten. 
Auch  die  Wiedereinbürgerung  von Lachs  und  Meerforelle  will  der  Verein nach Kräften unterstützen. 
www.bootsanglerclub.de 






*Der  Kreisanglerverband  Nordfriesland * ist  ein  Zusammenschluss  von  19 
Angelvereinen  im  Kreis  Nordfriesland. Die  selbstgesetzte  Aufgabe  ist  die Interessenvertretung  der  Anglerinnen und  Angler  und  die  Erhaltung  und Verbesserung  der  Lebensgrundlagen der  Tier-  und  Pflanzenwelt  in Nordfriesland. 
www.kav-nf.de 
Herzlich Willkommen ! 



IMPRESSUM 
Herausgeber: Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein 
mbH EGOH   Röntgenstraße 1   23701 Eutin    
Redaktion: Jens Meyer (JM)   meyer@egoh.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

War leider zu erwarten, mit den ersten Insolvenzen.

Und weder von Fehmarn noch von Rügen und rundum hört man Gutes von den momentanen Gästezahlen im Angeltourismus an der Küste. Kommt da jetzt noch das Angelverbot in den AWZ und weitere Verbote/Sperrungen dazu, wirds ganz schnell ganz finster aussehen.......


----------



## buttweisser (22. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Es ist schon viel zu finster. Herzlichen Dank an unsere inkompetenten Politiker und Vasallenverbände oder wie du die immer bezeichnest.


----------



## buttweisser (22. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Aber das sind ja nur kleine Angelkutterbetreiber, kleine 
Bootsverleiher und kleine Angelgeschäfte.

Wären es Großbanken mit ihren kriminellen Strukturen und korrupten Vorständen, dann hätte man längst geholfen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

dieses jahr werden wir noch mal zum pfingstreffen nach fehmarn fahren ....nächstes jahr ins dänische kattegatt.....


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Das Baglimit ist sicher für viele in der "Branche" eine ganz ganz harte Nuss. Am Ende wird sich aber vielleicht die Spreu vom Weizen trennen und die guten und Flexiblen bleiben im Geschäft. Für die Angler vielleicht am Ende sogar positiv. Was da an Butterfahrten im Hochseeangelgeschäft angeboten wird, ist schon haarsträubend. Da müssen auch dringend welche zwischen raus. 

Und ein jetziges Baglimit muss und wird sicher nicht auf Jahre Bestand haben, erst recht nicht, wenn sich die Dorschbestände erholen. Dieses Jahr können wir vermutlich abhaken, aber dann werden die Karten neu gemischt.

Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

nur:
Wer raus ist, der Kutter ist wegen Lizensierung (Sportfischerfahrzeug) für IMMER weg.

Da kommt nix Neues mehr nach, weder zu finanzieren noch zu lizensieren.

Das gibt am Ende keine "natürliche Auslese", sondern schlichtes Aussterben..


----------



## wobbler68 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Hallo


Als erstes,ich habe noch nie auf einem Kutter oder in Nord-Ostsee geangelt.

Ob es gefällt oder nicht.Das Baglimit ist erst mal da.

Dazu meine frage.
Schwimmen da nur Dorsche rum,ist da nichts anderes zu fangen.|kopfkrat
Ich kenne einige, die nur wegen Hering und Makrele an die See fahren.Andere wollen nur Hornhecht und Meerforellen.
Sind das jetzt nur Fische die in einem,sehr kurzen  Zeitraum zu fangen sind .Platt Fische und Dorsche bringen die auch immer wieder mit.

Sollte man sich als Kutterbesitzer auf diese Fische ausrichten oder geht da nur eine Fischart?


----------



## Sharpo (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Als erstes,ich habe noch nie auf einem Kutter oder in Nord-Ostsee geangelt.
> ...




Verschiedene Angelmethoden und auch Fangzeiten.

Hornhecht vom Kutter angeln? |kopfkrat  :#2:


----------



## seeschwalbe (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Um Hering, Makrele oder Scholle zu fangen brauche ich nicht
mit dem Kutter zu fahren und 50 € bezahlen.
Außerdem gibt es Kapitäne, die sich verweigern auf
Hering zu fahren, denn sie könnten ja ihren Kutter 
dreckig machen!|wavey:


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Ich denke, wir werden in den nächsten Jahren eine weiter zunehmende Anzahl Guides mit kleinen, flinken Booten sehen. Die Burschen können mit einer kleinen Truppe Angler an Bord flexibel reagieren. 
Erst auf Dorsch, dann mit Wattis auf Platte und wenn es die Jahreszeit erlaubt, wird Hornhecht, Hering oder Mefo nachgestellt. Irgendwas geht fast immer. Bei den Burschen passen in der Regel auch Service, Freundlichkeit und nicht zuletzt der Erfolg. Und die Teuros die so ein Trip mehr kostet ist es allemal wert.

Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

wird interessant werden, auf welcher Grundlage die mit ihren Sportbootführerscheinen dann Personenbeförderung anbieten dürfen in SH (MEckPomm gibts ja entsprechende Schulung/Fortbildung7Schein) und wie die versicherbar wären ...

Und das ist eben auch nur was für kleinere Gruppen, die ganze Vereinsangeln kannste damit nicht machen.


----------



## LexParker2703 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Wenn ein gesundes Unternehmen 3 Monate nach Baglimit insolvent ist, ist es wohl doch nicht so gesund wie man dachte. Ich Finde es sehr schade das so ein großes Forum so einseitig und mit so wenig Hintergrund recherchiert und berichtet.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



LexParker2703 schrieb:


> Wenn ein gesundes Unternehmen 3 Monate nach Baglimit insolvent ist, ist es wohl doch nicht so gesund wie man dachte.


Egal wie solvent eine Firma ist. Wenn man den Firmen die Einnahmen weg nimmt - die Kosten aber bleiben - dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis diese dicht machen muss.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



LexParker2703 schrieb:


> Wenn ein gesundes Unternehmen 3 Monate nach Baglimit insolvent ist, ist es wohl doch nicht so gesund wie man dachte.



Für mich als Außenstehender ist das durchaus nachvollziehbar - denn es geht nicht nur um die 3 Monate es geht ja auch um die Zukunft. Ist irgendeine Besserung in Sicht für das Unternehmen? Wenn nicht ist die Insolvenz leider folgerichtig. In diesem Zusammenhang ist auch das Stichwort "Insolvenzverschleppung" nicht ganz unwichtig. 



LexParker2703 schrieb:


> Ich Finde es sehr schade das so ein großes Forum so einseitig und mit so wenig Hintergrund recherchiert und berichtet.



Grundsätzlich war das kein Bericht von uns sondern eine Meldung aus einem Newsletter der vollumfänglich auf der ersten Seite dieses Themas nachzulesen ist. Das schöne an einem Forum ist die Möglichkeit der Teilhabe. Jeder ist eingeladen seine Sichtweise darzulegen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



LexParker2703 schrieb:


> Wenn ein gesundes Unternehmen 3 Monate nach Baglimit insolvent ist, ist es wohl doch nicht so gesund wie man dachte. Ich Finde es sehr schade das so ein großes Forum so einseitig und mit so wenig Hintergrund recherchiert und berichtet.



absolut, nach 3 Monaten Insolvenz verkünden ist natürlich lächerlich. Dieses Unternehmen war offensichtlich schon davor etwas in Schieflage geraten.


----------



## Sharpo (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Das die Kutterfahrer mit ihrem Job nicht Reich werden sollte wohl bekannt sein.
Dann können auch 3 Monate Verdienstausfall schnell zu einer Schieflage führen...somit zur Insolvenz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Wenn man die Lage sieht (und was kommen wird, wenns so weiter geht), macht man Insolvenz auch vorsorglich, um nicht weiter Geld zu verbrennen..


----------



## Svenni073 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Das Baglimit ist sicher für viele in der "Branche" eine ganz ganz harte Nuss. Am Ende wird sich aber vielleicht die Spreu vom Weizen trennen und die guten und Flexiblen bleiben im Geschäft. Für die Angler vielleicht am Ende sogar positiv. Was da an Butterfahrten im Hochseeangelgeschäft angeboten wird, ist schon haarsträubend. Da müssen auch dringend welche zwischen raus.
> 
> Und ein jetziges Baglimit muss und wird sicher nicht auf Jahre Bestand haben, erst recht nicht, wenn sich die Dorschbestände erholen. Dieses Jahr können wir vermutlich abhaken, aber dann werden die Karten neu gemischt.
> 
> Björn



Ich persönlich bezweifle das das Baglimit aufgehoben wird. evtl machen sie es auf 10 Dorsche. So können Sie doch ganz einfach die Quoten der Fischer hoch nehmen. Und die machen den meisten Schaden mit ihren Schleppnetzen. Da wird so viel zu kleine Dorsche zu Tote gedrückt..... Und das zählt zb nicht mit in deren Quote. Ich kenne nicht viele Angler die solche kleinen Dorsche mitnehmen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Thomas,

habe es sicherlich überlesen, aber welcher Betrieb ist im März nun in Insolvenz wegen des Baglimits gegangen?


----------



## buttweisser (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Ich bin zwar nicht Thomas, aber Du hast folgendes überlesen:

"Anmerkung:  Aus  Rücksicht  auf  die  Betriebe  und  ihre Mitarbeiter haben wir Namen und Orte anonymisiert."

Und das ist auch richtig so.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

danke ;-)


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht Thomas, aber Du hast folgendes überlesen:
> 
> "Anmerkung:  Aus  Rücksicht  auf  die  Betriebe  und  ihre Mitarbeiter haben wir Namen und Orte anonymisiert."
> 
> ...



Nachdem ja ein Insolvenzverfahren öffentlich bekannt gegeben wird, verstehe ich die Anonymisierung aus Rücksicht nicht;
besonders zudem es ja hier in der Sache dienlich sein könnte#c

Ist für mich jetzt eine Frage der Glaubwürdigkeit der Meldung der Insolvenz.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

......und Sie hätten ja mal die Demo abwarten können.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

@Toni, du kannst ja vor Ort beim Amtsgericht einsehen, wer da so alles Insolvenz beantragt hat, sollte doch öffentlich genug sein!
Wieso soll es denn in der Sache dienlich sein, hier konkrete Namen und Adresse zu benennen?

Jürgen


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

@Jürgen

Kann ich auch im Justizportal bei den Insolvenzverfahren online von zuhause nachsuchen

Ich persönlich habe immer Probleme mit anonymen Aussagen auf Angelegenheiten, die an sich ja öffentlich sind.

Dienlich? Vll. könnte man den Betroffenen Redemöglichkeit bei der Anglerdemo geben oder auch andere Plattformen bieten ... Möglichkeiten könnten diskutiert werden

vorausgesetz diese Insolvenz ist keine Ente.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

vielleicht ist der schrott-preis gerade hoch#c

und ab in harz4
Lebensversicherung noch 

der Staat gibt noch was

was willste meer.


|wavey:


----------



## Wegberger (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Hallo,



> Vll. könnte man den Betroffenen Redemöglichkeit bei der Anglerdemo geben oder auch andere Plattformen bieten


Genau um dann die Leute als schlechte Kaufleute und Schein-Insolvenzler zu brandmarken. Dein Verdacht liegt und wiegt jetzt ja schwer in der Luft.

Angelkutterbetreiber, Bootsverleiher,Angelgeschäfte müssen sich jetzt auch noch des Verdachtes der Täuschung und Arglist beschuldigen lassen .... weil Kundschaft ausbleibt |kopfkrat#c|bigeyes

Da komm ich echt nicht mehr mit .....


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



|kopfkrat  wo steht sowas? wer sagt sowas? Heute überlese ich wohl einiges ...
Da geht es mir wie dir: Da komm ich echt auch nicht mehr mit 
Unglaublich, wenn jemand sowas nur denkt !


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

er hat zwischen meinen Zeilen gelesen;-)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Über einen Betrieb zu spekulieren, ob dieser vorher schon in Schieflage war oder nicht, finde ich nicht fair!

Die Situation an der Küste ist mehr als schlecht! Wir reden aktuell in vielen Angelgeschäften von mehr als 50% Umsatzrückgang im 1. Quartal zum Vorjahr. Ebenso gibt es erste Entlassungen von Mitarbeitern. Die Kutter auf Fehmarn und Heiligenhafen fahren aktuell nicht mehr jeden Tag raus, sondern buchen Touren um, damit es noch einigermaßen erträglich ist. Zur Zeit fahren die Kutter sogar mit 6 Anglern raus, die sie aus 2 Tagen auf einen Tag zusammenlegen. Die Ausfahrten finden nur noch statt, damit die letzten Stammgäste nicht vergrault werden.

Wenn ein Unternehmen von festen Gruppenbuchungen lebt und über Jahre treue Stammgäste hat und nur damit ein gesichertes Auskommen möglich ist und diese auf Grund des Baglimit gebuchte Touren für 2017 stornieren, ist ein Insolvenz unausweichlich. Da muss man in der Vergangenheit nicht schlecht gewirtschaftet haben. Die Kutterjungs sind halt in der Regel keine Millionäre...

Das Unternehmen wird nicht das letzte sein, was hier die Türen für immer schließt. 

Durch die Forderungen Agenda 45-0-10 des LAV MV wird der Prozess sich noch beschleunigen. Wenn in 2018 zu dem Baglimit noch eine Schonzeit und eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes kommt, wird sich die Spirale der Insolvenz so schnell drehen, dass manchen an der Küste schwindelig werden wird. Da kann man auch nichts schön reden. Hier kann man nur auf die Vernunft der Politik hoffen- und das ist keine große Hoffnung! Aus diesem Grund unterstütze ich die Anglerdemo und bin dabei!


----------



## Wegberger (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Hallo Toni,



> welcher Betrieb ist im März nun in Insolvenz wegen des Baglimits gegangen?





> Ist für mich jetzt eine Frage der Glaubwürdigkeit





> vorausgesetz diese Insolvenz ist keine Ente



Das bedeutet für mich -> eine Insolvenz in diesem Fall ist nur glaubwürdig, wenn eindeutig mit Zahlen, Daten & Fakten derjenige dir den Beweis erbringt. Und das dann das Scheitern am besten auch noch im Rahmen der Demo :



> Vll. könnte man den Betroffenen Redemöglichkeit bei der Anglerdemo geben oder auch andere Plattformen bieten



ausweidet. Die Gesellschafter und Beschäftigten haben vielleicht gerade andere Probleme !?


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Toni,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, da hast du etwas komplet falsch verstanden |wavey:
Ich fragte alleinig nach dem Names des Betriebes, mehr nicht.
Nicht um diesen zu beurteilen oder irgendetwas ...

Für mich aber ist es ein Fakt der Glaubwürdigkeit, wenn man gegen eine Sache angeht, demonstriert, argumentiert und prognostiziert (z. B. Insolvenzen) und dann eine groß meldet, aber den Namen nicht nennen will, obwohl eine Insolvenz sowieso kein Geheimnis ist, da diese sowieso veröffentlicht wird.
Ich zweifel nicht am Grund der Insolvenz.
Aber mein Ansinnen war im Sinne der guten Sache, siehe meine weiteren Postings dazu.

Also alles gut |wavey:


----------



## Wegberger (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Hallo Toni,



> Aber mein Ansinnen war im Sinne der guten Sache, siehe meine weiteren Postings dazu.


Ok, aber dann überlege mal was deine Kernaussagen -> siehe meine Zitate aus deinen Postings -> für die Menschen bedeuten, die jetzt unmittelbar betroffen sind. 

Ich mache mal ein bayrischen Schwenk ..... wenn wegen des zunehmenden Schneemangels in den Alpen dann Skiliftbetreiber das Handtuch werfen .... würdest du dann die gleichen Aussagen treffen ?

Aber ok .... es gibt wichtigere Probleme ...als das wir uns zoffen


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Das Beispiel trifft es nicht, weil du nicht verstehst, was ich in Glaubwürdigkeit stelle. Lass dir nochmals gesagt sein: WENN eine Insolvenz an sich bestätigt vorliegt, stelle ich NICHT den gesagten Grund in Frage der Glaubwürdigkeit, egal ob Ostsee-Dorsch oder Bayern-Schnee


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dienlich? Vll. könnte man den Betroffenen Redemöglichkeit bei der Anglerdemo geben oder auch andere Plattformen bieten ... Möglichkeiten könnten diskutiert werden



Der Newsletter ist nicht von den Organisatoren der Demo, sondern von der Allianz gegen Angelverbote. Insofern müsste man das mit den "Machern" der Demo abstimmen.

Eine Ente ist die Insolvenz nicht. Sicherlich wird in wenigen Tagen der Name des Unternehmen im Netz zu finden sein. Aktuell ist die Insolvemz noch nicht vom zuständigen Amtsgericht im Netz veröffentlicht (oder ich habe das nicht gefunden...)


----------



## buttweisser (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Also wenn Kleinunternehmen wegen schlechter Autragslage schließen müssen, dann ist das schon schlimm satt. Und in der breiten Öffentlichkeit muß das überhaupt nicht "breitgetratscht" werden. Die Menschen, die dahinter stehen, haben ein Recht auf Privatsphäre. Und das ist zu schützen. Punkt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> absolut, nach 3 Monaten Insolvenz verkünden ist natürlich lächerlich. Dieses Unternehmen war offensichtlich schon davor etwas in Schieflage geraten.


Was gibt es hier für Kaufleute???
10 Personen 1500.-euro=15.000 pro Monat 
2 Boote 
also meine kleine schrippe kostet im jahr nen schlappen 1000.- sender versicherung
dann kommt standmiete dazu
und jetzt noch Kraftstoff und Berufsgenossenschaft......

und wer jetzt schieflage schreibt kauft auch bei....seine Ruten und Rollen im Versand und seine Maden und Würmer im Fachgeschäft.....weil er ja mit den Maden die Miete ganz schnell zusammen hat.....


----------



## hans albers (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



> Ich Finde es sehr schade das so ein großes Forum so einseitig und mit so wenig Hintergrund recherchiert und berichtet.



....#6


----------



## LexParker2703 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Ich bin Kleinunternehmer und habe Liquiditätsreserven wie soll es denn ohne gehen lol. Also ob ich glaube das jeder neue Tag so wie der gestern war wird omg . Wer so denkt sollte keine Firma haben.


----------



## mefofänger (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

finanzreserven sind bei einem werft besuch schnell auf gebraucht. mfg

p.s.: solch ein anzweifeln und solche grundeinstellung "wir schon nicht so schlimm sein" find ich echt zum ...... . aber wen dann irgend wann das angeln bei euch im binnensee verboten wird, seit ihr garantiert die ersten die aufschreien!


----------



## LexParker2703 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Es ist doch nix verboten wurden . Es wurde nur auf 3 Fische begrenzt.


----------



## raubangler (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nur:
> Wer raus ist, der Kutter ist wegen Lizensierung (Sportfischerfahrzeug) für IMMER weg.
> 
> Da kommt nix Neues mehr nach, weder zu finanzieren noch zu lizensieren.
> ...



Eine Insolvenz hat ja erst einmal nichts mit der Lizenz des Kutters zu tun, sondern nur mit den Besitzverhältnissen.
Die Kutter sind ja weiterhin vorhanden und auch die Lizenzen.

Und Du kannst sie jetzt kaufen....angesichts der wirtschaftlichen Rahmenbedingungen vermutlich sogar zu einem sehr niedrigen Preis.
Somit stimmt dann auch wieder die Gesamtkalkulation.


----------



## Jose (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



> absolut, nach 3 Monaten Insolvenz verkünden ist natürlich lächerlich. Dieses Unternehmen war offensichtlich schon davor etwas in Schieflage geraten.


gefühlt gibts hier ne begriffs-unschärfe.
"pleite" ist was anderes als "insolvent".
sag ich mal salopp, mensch kann  pleite ohne insolvent zu sein.
gibt da so oft übersehenes rechtliches.

was glaubst du denn, wieviele "klein"unternehmer  drei und mehr umsatzschwache monate lächelnd aussitzen können, 
zumal gerade deren existenz oft "auf kante" genäht ist, um nicht bei der Hatz4 als häschen mitzulaufen?

würde das näschen nicht so lebensfremd hoch halten


----------



## LOCHI (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Marktwirtschaft oder wie heist das?


----------



## Jose (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



LexParker2703 schrieb:


> Ich bin Kleinunternehmer und habe Liquiditätsreserven wie soll es denn ohne gehen lol. Also ob ich glaube das jeder neue Tag so wie der gestern war wird omg . Wer so denkt sollte keine Firma haben.



hmmm, so wie du dich positionierst usw usw denk ich mal, ist dein kleinunternehmertum wohl als hobby anzusehen,  da du über wohl so ausreichende "liquiditätsreserven" verfügst, dass du gravierende umsatzeinbußen weglächeln kannst.


geht ja aus deinem profil nicht hervor, wie du kleinternehmerst. evtl. mit nichtabweisbaren kosten von n paar euro für nen internet-zugang, keine ahnung, evtl. also peanuts.

ein kutter mit dem und jenem und sprit und so, der verbrennt pro monat eben etwas mehr als die "3markfuffzig".



...


----------



## Flatfish86 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Wollte das Unternehmen die Schiffe nicht umbauen, um Passgier- und Ausflugsfahrten anzubieten?


----------



## LOCHI (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Warum die Aufregung? Was die Kutter an Raubbau getrieben haben geht doch auf keine sauhaut! Auf der einen Seite wollen wir Bestände schonen und schützen auf der anderen sind 3 Dorsche zu wenig? All die die auf den Dampfern 30-40cm Dorsche abknüppeln sind doch diejenigen welche jetzt am lautesten schreien! An der ganzen Misere seit ihr doch mit schuld! Und wenn ein Unternehmen nicht flexibel genug ist um sich auf neue Situationen einzustellen selber schuld. Wenn bei uns ein Auftraggeber mal nicht zahlt sitzen 20 Mann auf der Strasse. Möcht mal wissen wenn das so wäre ob hier ein mitleidswort für die Familien fallen würde? 

Selbst (mit) gemachtes Problem, selber schuld, Kutter pleite, Pech gehabt! Ausserdem wenn paar weg sind geht es anderen besser! 

Des weiteren finde ich es eine sehr grosse Frechheit sich über nur drei Dorsche aufzuregen! Ihr dürftet bei mir nicht einen Fisch mehr fangen!


----------



## nostradamus (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Hi Lochi,

deinen letzten absatz sehe ich absolut anders! 
Wenns gut läuft kann man nach 15 Min direkt nach den 3 dorschen die rute einpacken und den restlichen Tag zuschauen.....


----------



## MaikRB (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Nichts für Ungut LOCHI aber ich glaube du raffst nicht, wer solche Kutterfahrten i.d.R. mitmacht. Dem Einheimischen der an der Küste
wohnt und jeden Tag auf Dorschangeln kann, dem ist das Baglimit
ziemlich wumpe. Aber diese sind nicht das Zielpublikum der Kutter.
Das sind Angler aus ganz Deutschland, die dann gerne auch mal
ein paar mehr Euro für Anfahrt, Unterkunft etc. ausgeben und dann
will man auch einen gewissen Gegenwert wieder mit nach Hause nehmen.
Und für nur ein bischen auf der Ostsee rumschippern, ist den meisten
dann anscheinend doch das Geld und die Zeit zu schade.

Ist halt ähnlich wie bei den meisten Anglern die nach Norwegen fahren.

viele Grüße
Maik


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

das war einmal................abba zuschauen kannste ja .....wenn sie einen glasfußboden einbauen.

und angelst weiter auf platte



|wavey:


----------



## Jose (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



LOCHI schrieb:


> ...
> Des weiteren finde ich es eine sehr grosse Frechheit sich über nur drei Dorsche aufzuregen! Ihr dürftet bei mir nicht einen Fisch mehr fangen!



ich würde bei dir deshalb auch nicht buchen.


----------



## LOCHI (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Genau es muss ja ein Gegenwert mit nach Hause! Genau ihr seit es die unser Hobby in den dreck ziehen und kaputt machen! Oder waren es die Norweger die Schuld sind an der 20kg Grenze?
Schuld sind immer die anderen, ist klar!

Man kann sich immer alles schön und Maul gerecht Quatschen!
Und gleich kommen die berufsfischer, weis schon#q


----------



## nostradamus (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

ich glaube du willst es nicht verstehen, obwohl es dir einige versucht haben nett zu erklären! 

Beispiel bei mir:
Anfahrt (1 Strecke): 7,5 Std = 15 Std 
Angelzeit: 20 Min

Finde jetzt mal einen grund warum man sich dann nochins auto setzen soll!


----------



## kati48268 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Habe im LWL-Naturkundemuseum in Münster ein tolles Modell der Schleppnetzfischerei gesehen.
Da ging es darum, dass man eine Vorstellung bekommt, welche Dimensionen die so hat.

Foto extra für solche 


LOCHI schrieb:


> Was die Kutter an Raubbau getrieben haben geht doch auf keine sauhaut!


Helden gemacht, die mit diesem Scheixx um die Ecke kommen, "Angler fischen Meere platt".







Vermutlich geht es in der Ostsee etwas kleiner zu, dies betrifft wohl eher die größeren Weltmeere.
Trotzdem könnte es jemandem, der eine Kutterfahrt eines Vereins zum Raubbau erklärt, zu etwas Demut verhelfen.


----------



## angler1996 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Lochi hat doch Recht ,
 das Aufwiegen des finanziellen Einsatzes in Ertrag - ist das Hobby Angeln? Und die Größe der gefangenen Fische ? das war/ist doch Realität- 40 cm Dorsch , meine Fresse watn Riese:g möglichst wurden noch Filet geschnitten , blieb da eigentlich ne Plötze übrig?

 Nur -  das Baglimit trotzdem Schxxx und muss wieder weg.
 Und sind 2 Paar Schuhe.
 Über das o.g. sollte man trotzdem mal nachdenken.
 Gruß A.


----------



## honeybee (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



nostradamus schrieb:


> ich glaube du willst es nicht verstehen, obwohl es dir einige versucht haben nett zu erklären!
> 
> Beispiel bei mir:
> Anfahrt (1 Strecke): 7,5 Std = 15 Std
> ...



Um die restliche Zeit ansässige Geschäfte/Lokalitäten/Museen etc zu besuchen?
Die Deutsche Nordische Küste besteht doch nicht nur aus Kuttern.

Wir selber fahren im Normalfall 1x im Jahr an die Ostsee z.B..
Meistens im Mai für 3-5 Tage. Und wir fangen auch gut Dorsche. Nein, nicht vom Kutter....Wathose an und ab in der Dämmerung in die Brandung. Das Zeitfenster ist klein aber zu zweit sind da an guten Abenden 10-15 Dorsche um die 50cm drin. Recht doch, oder? Das machen wir vielleicht an 2 Abenden.....dann reicht es auch. Und die restliche Zeit? Es gibt so viel zu sehen.....

Und die Kosten auf denen immer herum geritten wird? Die Anfahrt? ja mein Gott....die Unterkunft? auch abgehakt. Die Angelerlaubnis? Jahreskarte Ostsee glaube 20,-€ wenn überhaupt?

Ist doch alles lächerlich. Der Krug geht so lange zum Brunnen bis er bricht. Ist doch an unseren Binnengewässern nicht anders. Ich verstehe da Lochi schon in einer gewissen Art und weise.


----------



## Jose (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

@Lochi, ich sag mal so, aus meiner warte:
(~ 500km hin, ~500 km zurück, übernachtung, kutter, köder?) / drei dorsche = "ja bin ich denn wahnsinnig?"
da kann ich mir hier ja nen vergoldeten skrei kaufen und hab dann auch sicher nen fisch. nennste mich jetzt nickelig und frigo-angler?
ich weiß ja wo du wohnst, aber wo lebst du eigentlich?
in den dreck ziehst du doch den normalen angler, der sich ohne entsprechende beute solche touren als nicht finanzierbaren luxus klemmen muss.

nebenbei, für mich sind beutemachende dorschangler die angler, die am sichersten auf dem boden des verdrehten tierschutzgesetzes stehen:
angeln zum essen nämlich.


nebenbei: ich war noch nie und werde wohl auch nicht. aber soll doch jede/r wie will.
soviel freiheit sollte schon sein


----------



## MaikRB (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Auf den Satz habe ich ja gewartet#h

Ich war bisher weder auf 'ner Kutterfahrt dabei, noch in Norwegen.
Nehme eher nur gelegentlich mal Fisch mit. Aber wenn jetzt
irgendwer nur 1xJahr Angelurlaub macht, dann spricht auch 
nichts dagegen sich dann ordentlich mit selbstgefangen Fisch
einzudecken. Schon klar, gibt immer welche die den Hals nicht
vollkriegen:m

VG Maik


----------



## honeybee (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Na Na Na Jose........

Ich verstehe ihn schon. Dorsche fängt man doch nicht nur vom Kutter aus.... 
Ursprünglich sind wir immer wegen Schnabelforellen an die Küste. Aber puhhhh....nicht mein Ding. Aso Tagsüber bischen Kultur und Abends in die Brandung für 2-3 Stunden. Ich muss doch den Sack nicht voll machen....

Es ist doch ein Hobby und dient nicht zum Nahrungserwerb.


----------



## LOCHI (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Das Problem ist das es nicht um das angeln an sich geht denn sonst würdet ihr an einen See euerer Wahl fahren und richtig angeln. Die Natur geniessen und abschalten. Aber es muss der Kutter sein, am besten ne Kiste Bier und ne Bulle Schnaps! Wenn dann richtig über die Reling gekotzt wurde und die halbe Ausrüstung im Wasser liegt ist es völlig klar das 20 Dorsche ums verrecken mit müssen damit es nicht für umsonst war! Geht doch in nen forellenpuff da macht keiner was kaputt!


----------



## honeybee (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Was ich nicht verstehe ist immer dieses aufwiegen von Kosten, Ertrag,Gewinn etc

Ich züchte im Verein Kaninchen....Hobby.
Ich investiere unzählige Stunden an Zeit. Tierarztkosten, Futter, Ausstellungen.....und was bleibt hängen? ein fettes MINUS

Wir fahren beide Motorrad....Hobby. Wir investieren in Technik, Versicherungen, Steuern, Kraftstoff....was bleibt....ein fettes Minus

Wir fahren einen Defender....Hobby. Investieren in Ersatzteile *g*, sinnlose/sinnvolle Anbauten, Steuern, Versicherung, Kraftstoff.....was bleibt...ein fettes Minus

HOBBY Leute....


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

......denn sie wissen nicht,was sie tun...

da fing der Rock and   an


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das es nicht um das angeln an sich geht denn sonst würdet ihr an einen See euerer Wahl fahren und richtig angeln. Die Natur geniessen und abschalten. Aber es muss der Kutter sein, am besten ne Kiste Bier und ne Bulle Schnaps! Wenn dann richtig über die Reling gekotzt wurde und die halbe Ausrüstung im Wasser liegt ist es völlig klar das 20 Dorsche ums verrecken mit müssen damit es nicht für umsonst war! Geht doch in nen forellenpuff da macht keiner was kaputt!



ich kann mich kaum entscheiden, wen ich unangenehmer empfinde, dich oder den von dir beschriebenen Typus.


----------



## LOCHI (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



Testudo schrieb:


> ich kann mich kaum entscheiden, wen ich unangenehmer empfinde, dich oder den von dir beschriebenen Typus.



Das ist mir völlig Latte.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Das ist mir völlig Latte.


und eins noch ..wird latte nicht mit milch getrunken?

und ich möchte kein baglimit für angler die von weit wech kommen!!!

|wavey:


----------



## honeybee (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und eins noch ..wird latte nicht mit milch getrunken?
> 
> und ich möchte kein baglimit für angler die von weit wech kommen!!!
> 
> |wavey:



Nobbi....

Wenn ich am Bodensee angle oder was weis ich wo....kann ich mitnehmen soviel ich will, nur weil ich von weit weg bin? #d


----------



## LOCHI (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und eins noch ..wird latte nicht mit milch getrunken?
> 
> und ich möchte kein baglimit für angler die von weit wech kommen!!!
> 
> |wavey:



Und ich möchte das mein Sohn, wird am Montag 8 Wochen noch Dorsche in der Ostsee fangen kann auch wenn es "nur" drei Stück am Tag sind! Aber wir sind (nicht alleine schuld aber mit) auf dem besten Weg ihm das zu versauen!


----------



## Jose (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist immer dieses aufwiegen von Kosten, Ertrag,Gewinn et...



stört mich das "immer".
wäre es so, ginge hier am rhein keiner mehr angeln.

aber die kirche im dorf lassen halt ich für sinnvoller als irgendwelche ex cathedra-predigten à la Lochi.

und schon gar nicht, wenn kutterangler über den sauf&kotz&gröhl-kamm geschoren werden.

irgendwo versteh ich Lochi aber: hab mich auch schon oft mit geschwollenem hals vergaloppiert

mich könnte mensch auch verstehen, lesen #*6678*  und #*6697*
mein kick ist nicht nur die tight line


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Ach Leute...

Es geht den meisten beim Baglimit weder um 3 oder um 5 Dorsche, die am Ende des Tages vor einem liegen. Das Baglimit stellt einfach eine emotinale und psychische Blockade dar. 

Jeder träumt vom Tag seines Lebens auf der Ostsee, auch wenn er nie kommen wird. Jemand ist 20 x mit dem Kutter in den letzten 6 Jahren von Fehmarn los uns schreibt mir eine Nachricht "Wegen dem Baglimit komme ich nicht mehr nach Fehmarn" Frage von mir "Wie viele Dorsche hast Du denn sonst immer mitgenommen" Antwort von ihm "An guten Tagen auch schon mal 5".... :vik:

Es geht der Mehrheit nicht um die Masse an Dorschen, es geht uns um den Fang des Lebens. Nicht wegen der Dorsche an sich, sonder weil Angeln unser Hobby ist und Spaß macht. Jeder der jetzt schreibt, er angelt nur, um die Natur zu genießen frage ich, warum quälst Du Tiere, wenn Du nur die Natur geniessen willst? Das geht auch ohne angeln. Ich fahre angeln, wein der Drill eine geilen Dorsch Spaß macht.


----------



## Hecht32 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Wer hatt den die letzten Jahre mehr als 5 Dorsche aufm Kutter gefangen?
Ich meine "Dorsche" nicht so Kinder mit 30 cm.

Ich fahre auch 700km nach Heiligenhafen, aber für uns ist es ein "Gesamtpacket"
Küste, Meer, Freunde......Fisch. Urlaub halt!
Niemand von uns regt sich über die Dorschquote auf. Nur darüber, dass sie nicht konsequent durchgezogen wird.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

..............ja
war ja nur son gedanke die die S-H 10€ noch zahlen 

sind befreit vom limit


----------



## Hecht32 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

.....vielleicht gehen die Betriebe Insolvent, weil keine Dorsche mehr da sind und die Kunden deshalb ausbleiben?

Auch nur so ein Gedanke!


----------



## Dingsens (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Alter Schwede, ganz großes Kino, Lochi!! #6
*
ENDLICH *erklärt uns mal *EIN THÜRINGER!!! *die Kutterangler so, wie sie wirklich sind! #q#q#q#q#q
Jetzt weiß ich auch wieder, warum ich Kinder und Frauen notfalls mit körperlichem Zwang davon abhalte, solch ein "Hochrisikoschiff" zu besteigen und wir lieber entspannt ins Ostseestadion gehen, um uns eine harmonische Partie Hansa Rostock gegen Sankt Pauli anzuschauen. :m

LIEBEN UND AUFRICHTIGEN Dank für die Aufklärung!!! 

Einfacher kannst du es den Verantwortlichen dieses besch... Baglimits nun wirklich nicht mehr machen!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> .....vielleicht gehen die Betriebe Insolvent, weil keine Dorsche mehr da sind und die Kunden deshalb ausbleiben?
> 
> Auch nur so ein Gedanke!



Doofer Gedanke. Schon mal überlegt, warum es ein Baglimit gibt, wenn keine Dorsche mehr da wären?

Der Dorsch ist da und auch nicht vomm Aussterben bedroht!


----------



## LOCHI (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



Dingsens schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, ganz großes Kino, Lochi!! #6
> *
> ENDLICH *erklärt uns mal *EIN THÜRINGER!!! *die Kutterangler so, wie sie wirklich sind! #q#q#q#q#q
> Jetzt weiß ich auch wieder, warum ich Kinder und Frauen notfalls mit körperlichem Zwang davon abhalte, solch ein "Hochrisikoschiff" zu besteigen und wir lieber entspannt ins Ostseestadion gehen, um uns eine harmonische Partie Hansa Rostock gegen Sankt Pauli anzuschauen. :m
> ...



Rostock Pauli? Wann und wo? Wichtigeres entnehme ich deinem Post nicht!


----------



## Dingsens (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

@ Hecht32:

Warst du schonmal hier oben?
Hier ist KEIN Dorsch weg, der die Kundschaft abhält, glaube mir!


----------



## Dingsens (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Und damit hast du eigentlich auch alles beantwortet und bestätigt, Lochi. :vik:


----------



## honeybee (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Bastido....das hat glaube nix mehr mit eigenen Vorstellungen zu tun.

Für mich ist es schon kein Hobby mehr, das so viel Fisch raus springen muss, das sich alle Kosten wie Anfahrt etc. rechnen müssen. 

Jetzt ist es das Baglimit z.B.
Ich plädiere und plädierte schon Jahre für eine Fangbegrenzung von Barsch z.B. Tageslimit 3 Barsche Ü30.
Den Aufschrei hättest Du hören sollen. Aber von denen, die sich immer den Sack voll machen. Wir hatten Angler, die mit Mörteltesen/Mörtelwannen hier anreisten und gute 25kg Barsch mitnahmen....und sich damit brüsteten. Genau das sind die, die am lautesten schreien.

Würde man aber in das Bundesland fahren, wo diese Angler/Plünderer oder wie auch immer herkamen, und sich dort genauso benehmen....man würde seines Lebens nicht mehr froh.


----------



## LOCHI (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Also ich würde gar nicht auf die Idee kommen solche Dorsche zu beangeln! Ich möchte als Angler mich weiterentwickeln und meine PB's knacken! Geht das auf der Ostsee? Nein! Das ist prollangelei ala forellenpuff und nix weiter!


----------



## MaikRB (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Jana...du kannst aber Binnengewässer nicht mit der Ostsee vergleichen.
Das Baglimit wurde eingeführt, damit die Quoten für die Fischerei nicht
so stark gesenkt werden müssen, wie es ihrem Anteil an der jährlichen
Fangmenge entsprechen müsste.
Dafür nimmt man billigend in Kauf, dass Kutter, Hotels, Gastronomie etc.
weniger Umsatz generieren und evtl. aufgeben müssen...


----------



## Hecht32 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

@ dingsens:
Bisher nur vom Kutter auf Dorsch gefischt und da ist es immer schlechter geworden. Liegts am Kutter, dem Gebiet, der Jahreszeit, dem Können?
Eventuell ist es ja vom Kleinboot besser.


----------



## Wegberger (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Hallo,

es ist doch ganz einfach:

Kann ich theoretisch 100 Dorsche fangen und ich habe 3 Stück geholt -> war ein ein schlechtes Karma schuld !

Darf ich nur 3 Dorsche fangen ....trauer ich den gefühlten 97 unendlich nach ....die ich wegen der eingeholten Angel verpasst habe.

Das hat ..... etwas mit Empathie mit der Zielgruppe zu tun .... aber wenn es nur bei Entscheidungen nur um Pfründe und Gelder geht ..... #c Dann werden die nicht vertretenen Angler zum Spielball


----------



## honeybee (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



bastido schrieb:


> Das hat sehr wohl etwas mit eigenen Maßstäben zu tun die Du auch gerne bei anderen anlegst. Was machst Du denn mit den kleineren Dorschen zwischen 35cm und 50cm? Und außerdem fängst Du schon wieder mit dieser Rechnung an, die sich für keinen touristischen Angler stellen kann, denn kaufen ist immer billiger.



Ich bin doch genauso touristischer Angler.
Wir mieten uns einen Bungalow auf einem Campingplatz und gehen nur abends für 2-3 Stunden angeln. 

2016 waren wir nicht, bzw waren wir schon, aber haben nicht geangelt
2015 haben wir super Dorsch in der Brandung gefangen
2014 haben wir glaube 3 Hornis gehabt.
2013 waren wir nicht
2012 hatten wir 2 Dorsche und 5 oder 6 Hornis

Und nun? Ich muss mir doch den Sack nicht immer voll machen. Ich bin auch schon an Gewässer gefahren, wo man am Tag nur 1 Raubfisch mitnehmen durfte. Waren über 250km eine Strecke....na und?

Es rechnet sich doch schon nicht, wenn ich 300km Anreise habe, für einen Tag angel und kann nur 2 Raubfische mitnehme.

Das ist das aber genau DAS.....ich MUSS doch nicht rechnen, wenn ich meinem Hobby nachgehe. Ich machs einfach, weil es mir Spaß macht....ob ich was fange oder nicht....


----------



## LOCHI (24. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



bastido schrieb:


> Super, Deine Ideen sind ja so oder so die hellsten, kann man ja hier bestens nachlesen. Ist schon lustig, dass jemand der von Dorschen keinen blassen Schimmer hat hier Ratschläge erteilt. Nach dieser Aussage kann man nicht glauben das Du jemals auf der Ostsee warst geschweige denn auf Dorsch geangelt hast.
> Sonst fängst Du sicher nur die ganz dicken Dinger, eben son richtiger Held.



Stimmt von Dorschen hab ich keine Ahnung und die Ostsee kenn ich nur vom hören! Mein grösster Dorsch war 123cm und 18,6kg leicht! In der Ostsee hab ich erst an die 600 Hechte gefangen und in Skandinavien war ich erst 24 mal. Rügen kenn ich neben meinem Ferienhaus nur flüchtig ebenso meerforellen und Lachse! Ich komm auch nimmer weil alles nicht grösser als 40cm dort ist an Fisch! Was willst du eigentlich?


----------



## honeybee (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Also ich würde gar nicht auf die Idee kommen solche Dorsche zu beangeln! Ich möchte als Angler mich weiterentwickeln und meine PB's knacken! Geht das auf der Ostsee? Nein! Das ist prollangelei ala forellenpuff und nix weiter!



Das verstehe ich jetzt aber auch nicht....

das geht auch nicht an der Bleiloch, Hohenwarte und co. Oder hast du den Zandern, Hechten und Barschen das lesen beigebracht,  und Schilder, das auf die großen Köder nur PB´s beißen sollen?


----------



## LOCHI (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt aber auch nicht....
> 
> das geht auch nicht an der Bleiloch, Hohenwarte und co. Oder hast du den Zandern, Hechten und Barschen das lesen beigebracht,  und Schilder, das auf die großen Köder nur PB´s beißen sollen?



Nein aber die Chancen meinen PB in Sachen Dorsch auf der Ostsee zu knacken gehen gehen null deswegen kommt die kutterangelei nicht in frage für mich!


----------



## honeybee (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Stimmt von Dorschen hab ich keine Ahnung und die Ostsee kenn ich nur vom hören! Mein grösster Dorsch war 123cm und 18,6kg leicht! In der Ostsee hab ich erst an die 600 Hechte gefangen und in Skandinavien war ich erst 24 mal. Rügen kenn ich neben meinem Ferienhaus nur flüchtig ebenso meerforellen und Lachse! Ich komm auch nimmer weil alles nicht grösser als 40cm dort ist an Fisch! Was willst du eigentlich?



Jetzt wirste lächerlich......
Und da fährst Du nur ne popelige 300er EXC?

Haut Euch nur weiter die Köppe ein....


----------



## honeybee (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



bastido schrieb:


> Bist eben ein Held, wissen wir doch jetzt schon, war gar nicht nötig noch einmal so auf die Kacke zu hauen. Gibt halt nur noch 40iger, habe auch schon 5 Jahre keinen über 42cm gehabt. Ist auch PB. Du hast einfach eine sehr differenzierte und vorurteilsfreie Betrachtungsweise, da kann man einfach nicht standhalten.



Wenn alle nur an den eigenen Heimatgewässern auch so wären :g


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

pan head bj 54

in die bratfanne past schon son küchendorsch rein


----------



## nostradamus (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Peinlich!


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

ja

jedes jahr waren die leichdorsche da.

die kutter sind ana reling fest vertaut......oder iner werft

heute heißt es limit


----------



## honeybee (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Laich....


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

ab doch schon ein bier soffen;-)))


----------



## pennfanatic (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Trinkt eins oder zwei für mich mit.


----------



## honeybee (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ab doch schon ein bier soffen;-)))



Das ist keine Entschuldigung 

Ohne Mist.....ich verstehe schon was eigentliche der Tenor ist oder war.
Für die, die damit Ihren Lebensunterhalt bestreiten müssen, ist es schon hart. Aber es war doch absehbar. Siehe der Krug...Brunnen und so.

Und das ist meine persönliche Meinung....ich hatte noch nie Verständnis dafür, das sich in anderen Ländern, die Truhen voll gekracht werden, wie in Norwegen. Das ist aber die Deutsche Mentalität. 

Und am heimischen Gewässer? Ja nicht zu viel fangen....das genug für mich selber bleibt. Ich Ich Ich

Den meisten hier geht es doch gar nicht um die Existenz vom Kapitän....sondern um die volle Truhe.
Oder vielleicht darum, das sie sich nun selber Gedanken mache müssen, wie sie an den Dorsch kommen.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ..............ja
> war ja nur son gedanke die die S-H 10€ noch zahlen
> 
> sind befreit vom limit



mano du kennst mich!

ABBA ich bin dafür............

die hinter der elbe also nord..italien...kein limit bekommen#6


----------



## nostradamus (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Und das ist meine persönliche Meinung....ich hatte noch nie Verständnis dafür, das sich in anderen Ländern, die Truhen voll gekracht werden, wie in Norwegen. Das ist aber die Deutsche Mentalität.



Hi,

das sehe ich def. nicht so, dass es die deutsche Mentalität ist! #d 
Ich fahre jetzt seit einigen jahren ins ausland zum wallerangeln und es ist so, dass die große mehrheit die fische nicht entnehmen |bla: 
Anders sieht es aus, wenn ich mal zu der Zanderzeit in spanien bin, da dort etliche Zander abgeschlachtet werden....


----------



## Wegberger (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Hallo,

ihr lasst euch auf#d#d#d lächerliche Zwistigkeiten ein und die Verbandler und Politiker lachen sich einen Ast hab über die naiven deutschen Angler.

Viele Dinge kann man auch innerhalb eines Verbandes intern klären ....aber wir Angler lassen das leider wegen den unfähigen Interessenvertretern von Aussenstehenden entscheiden.

Hört doch auf auf diesen Leim zu wandeln.


----------



## honeybee (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das sehe ich def. nicht so, dass es die deutsche Mentalität ist! #d
> Ich fahre jetzt seit einigen jahren ins ausland zum wallerangeln und es ist so, dass die große mehrheit die fische nicht entnehmen |bla:
> Anders sieht es aus, wenn ich mal zu der Zanderzeit in spanien bin, da dort etliche Zander abgeschlachtet werden....



Beim Wallerangeln......

Hier kamen Ostpreussen,/Halbösis/Bayern....halt Menschen aus einem anderen Bundesland und meinten eben....sie müssen es uns man so eben richtig zeigen.

Geh doch mal zu denen, benehme dich dort so.....

Wir waren letztes Jahr in RO.....ich war brav, habe mir eine Jahreslizenz gekauft, wurde im Nachgang von einem örtlichen Förster ausgelacht weil ich das getan habe. Gefangen habe ich nix....na und?
Ich habe auch glaube nur 1 oder 2x die Spinrute ausgepackt......soll ich jetzt sagen....knappe 4000km...ICH MUSS? Neeee......


----------



## honeybee (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



bastido schrieb:


> Von solchen Verallgemeinerungen halte ich mich grundsätzlich fern, denn sie sind meistens falsch und selten zielführend.



Es ist aber doch so.....traurig, aber es ist so.

Mein Arbeitskollege meinte.....hey in Rumänien sprechen alle Englisch. 
Ich so.....ja in den Tourigebieten vielleicht. 
Er so......ne überall....
Ich so .... ja wer weis wo du warst


Nach dem Urlaub.....ich so.....ich weiß ja nicht wo du warst, aber bei uns konnte keiner Englisch. ich war froh über mein Bilderwörterbuch. Das sind eben so ne Sachen....Erfahrungen eben. Wenn ich mich nur in Touriregionen aufhalte sprechen freilich viele Englisch. Fahre ich über Land....sieht es anders aus

Genauso ist es mitm angeln.....es gibt halt welche, die übern Tellerrrand nicht drüber hinaus kommen. Gewohnheitstier....


----------



## nostradamus (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

wie kommst du darauf? Du unterstellst eine eigenheit rund 80 mio. personen! #q


----------



## honeybee (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



nostradamus schrieb:


> wie kommst du darauf? Du unterstellst eine eigenheit rund 80 mio. personen! #q



Wie komme ich auf was?


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

ja sie hat recht..........wenn du den  schwarm mal hast..........oder läst dich scheiden


----------



## nostradamus (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Es ist aber doch so.....traurig, aber es ist so.



das meine ich! 
Ich hatte bereits geschrieben als du deinen Text geändert hast!


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

gn8
möchte immer noch wissen wer .

mit die drei


???


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ihr lasst euch auf#d#d#d lächerliche Zwistigkeiten ein und die Verbandler und Politiker lachen sich einen Ast hab über die naiven deutschen Angler.
> 
> ...


Tja Wegberger, so ist das halt..

Und sich nachher wundern, wenn immer mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen kommen...


----------



## Wuemmehunter (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> gn8
> möchte immer noch wissen wer .
> 
> mit die drei
> ...



Würde ich auch gerne wissen! Unter Insolvenzbekannmachungen ist nichts zu finden! 

Gruß wuemmehunter


----------



## willmalwassagen (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

sinnfreie Runde hier


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> sinnfreie Runde hier


Nö#d


ich bin immer noch dafür wer sich einen Urlauberfischereischein  
kauft....

wird befreit vom Baglimit!

bin drauf und dran ein brief zu schreiben 

an uns *Ministeriums für Energiewende, Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche Räume*                          der sich gewaschen hat.


Danke habe fertig.
​


----------



## Harrie (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Moin

Mich würde Beschus Meinung hier zum Thema mal interresieren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Also ich würde gar nicht auf die Idee kommen solche Dorsche zu beangeln! Ich möchte als Angler mich weiterentwickeln und meine PB's knacken! Geht das auf der Ostsee? Nein! Das ist prollangelei ala forellenpuff und nix weiter!



Du darfst gern weiter an deinem PB arbeiten. Mir ist als Angler (und Jäger) der PB völlig Wurscht. Ich angle/jage für Pfanne, Grill und Räucherofen. Und deshalb wird mich kein Ostseekutter sehen, wenn ich bei meinen 2 Besuchen pro Jahr nach 5 Dorschen einpacken muss. Das rechnet sich nicht. Huh, jetzt habe ich den furchtbaren Satz ausgesprochen. Jo Meister, ich angle da, wo ich mit vertretbarem Einsatz eine akzeptable Gegenleistung, sprich Fisch, bekomme. Und das wird zum Beispiel morgen gezieltes Angeln auf 30 cm lange Brassen sein, die filetiert werden und später als sehr leckere Fischsuppe auf den Tisch kommen. 

Die Realität gewinnt immer. Und weil die Masse Angler ähnlich tickt wie ich, gehen die Kutterbetreiber kaputt, um die Berufsfischerei zu stützen. Völlig schizophren, denn es wird kein Dorsch weniger gefangen als im vorigen Jahr.

PS: Das einzige, was mich in den kommenden Jahren mal zum Angeln nach Norwegen ziehen wird, ist die Jagd auf große Heilbutts. #h


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich angle/jage für Pfanne, Grill und Räucherofen. Und deshalb wird mich kein Ostseekutter sehen, wenn ich bei meinen 2 Besuchen pro Jahr nach 5 Dorschen einpacken muss. Das rechnet sich nicht.



Fahr doch paar Kilometer weiter nach Polen. Hab kurz mal geguckt, die werben ja sogar damit... "kein Baglimit". Dann kannste die Truhe daheim wieder voll machen. Ist wahrscheinlich sowieso billiger bei denen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

das wäre einmal ein abenteuer wert!

aber wir müssen uns ersteinmal selber helfen.....jungs.


----------



## LexParker2703 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Warum die Aufregung? Was die Kutter an Raubbau getrieben haben geht doch auf keine sauhaut! Auf der einen Seite wollen wir Bestände schonen und schützen auf der anderen sind 3 Dorsche zu wenig? All die die auf den Dampfern 30-40cm Dorsche abknüppeln sind doch diejenigen welche jetzt am lautesten schreien! An der ganzen Misere seit ihr doch mit schuld! Und wenn ein Unternehmen nicht flexibel genug ist um sich auf neue Situationen einzustellen selber schuld. Wenn bei uns ein Auftraggeber mal nicht zahlt sitzen 20 Mann auf der Strasse. Möcht mal wissen wenn das so wäre ob hier ein mitleidswort für die Familien fallen würde?
> 
> Selbst (mit) gemachtes Problem, selber schuld, Kutter pleite, Pech gehabt! Ausserdem wenn paar weg sind geht es anderen besser!
> 
> Des weiteren finde ich es eine sehr grosse Frechheit sich über nur drei Dorsche aufzuregen! Ihr dürftet bei mir nicht einen Fisch mehr fangen!



Wie gern ich das gelesen habe Danke


----------



## Eisbär14 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Schade das ich gestern zu später Stunde schon im Bett war.
Ich hätte mich gern in die [edit by Admin] Diskusion mit LOCHI mit reingehangen. So mit Chips und Bier....
Solche Leute sind in meinen Augen nur [edit by Admin] und sein Gelaber von 600 Hechten in der Ostsee Lachs und Mefo und Monsterdorsch kann er sich m.M nach klemmen.
Er gehört in den Kreis derer die mit [edit by Admin] alles zerstören was andere aufgebaut haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

So Leute - nix gegen kontroverse Diskussionen, dazu ist ein Forum da - aber gegenseitige persönliche Anmache geht bei uns nun mal gar nicht. 

Das ist von ALLEN ohne jede Diskussion zu befolgen, keine Bitte, Ansage!

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Völlig schizophren, denn es wird kein Dorsch weniger gefangen als im vorigen Jahr.
> 
> PS: Das einzige, was mich in den kommenden Jahren mal zum Angeln nach Norwegen ziehen wird, ist die Jagd auf große Heilbutts. #h


Jetzt hasts auch du begriffen, da haste früher auch mal anders geschrieben.
Finde ich sehr gut!


----------



## Jose (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ... Und das wird zum Beispiel morgen gezieltes Angeln auf 30 cm lange Brassen sein, die filetiert werden und später als _*sehr leckere Fischsuppe*_ auf den Tisch kommen.
> ...




magst du das rezept da posten?
Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???

#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Und ich möchte das mein Sohn, wird am Montag 8 Wochen noch Dorsche in  der Ostsee fangen kann auch wenn es "nur" drei Stück am Tag sind! Aber  wir sind (nicht alleine schuld aber mit) auf dem besten Weg ihm das zu  versauen!

KEINE ANGLER WERDEN ODER WÜRDEN ES SCHAFFEN DIE OSTSEE PLATT ZU MACHEN SONDERN NUR DIE KOMMERZIELLE FISCHEREI ich hätte gern mal ein thunfisch gefangen denn die gab es mal in der ostsee....nur diese scheixx netzstellerei hat sie platt gemacht. die störe in der nordsee genauso....und die schleppnetzfischer schaffen den rest.....die größte fischfangflotte hatte die DDR da gabs keine heringe mehr und makrelen ...aber die bestände haben sich nach 25 jahren wieder erholt .man sollte 3 jahre ein fangverbot für FISCHER rausgeben und dann solltet ihr mal sehen wie es in der ostsee von jungfisch wimmelt auch die gammelfischfischerei gehört verboten.


----------



## willmalwassagen (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Ich kenne Dorsch nur aus Norwegen. Hab da auch nie mit 40 - 50 cm Dorschen zu tun gehabt.
Wieviel wiegt den so ein Ostseedorsch mit 40 cm  und mit 50 cm ?
Und wie oft hat ein 40 cm Dorsch  schon gelaicht und wie oft ein 50 cm Dorsch ?


----------



## nostradamus (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



esox02 schrieb:


> Und ich möchte das mein Sohn, wird am Montag 8 Wochen noch Dorsche in  der Ostsee fangen kann auch wenn es "nur" drei Stück am Tag sind! Aber  wir sind (nicht alleine schuld aber mit) auf dem besten Weg ihm das zu  versauen!
> 
> KEINE ANGLER WERDEN ODER WÜRDEN ES SCHAFFEN DIE OSTSEE PLATT ZU MACHEN SONDERN NUR DIE KOMMERZIELLE FISCHEREI ich hätte gern mal ein thunfisch gefangen denn die gab es mal in der ostsee....nur diese scheixx netzstellerei hat sie platt gemacht. die störe in der nordsee genauso....und die schleppnetzfischer schaffen den rest.....die größte fischfangflotte hatte die DDR da gabs keine heringe mehr und makrelen ...aber die bestände haben sich nach 25 jahren wieder erholt .man sollte 3 jahre ein fangverbot für FISCHER rausgeben und dann solltet ihr mal sehen wie es in der ostsee von jungfisch wimmelt auch die gammelfischfischerei gehört verboten.



Danke! 

Das die Fische geschont werden müssen, darüber brauchen wir nicht diskutieren, allerdings über das wie! Baglimit für angler ist ein steinchen aber ein mini steinchen und es kostet viele arbeitsplätze. Sinnvolle Subventionen (ausgleich minderfang) an der richtigen stelle vergeben für die Fische und man hätte viel mehr erreicht!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt hasts auch du begriffen, da haste früher auch mal anders geschrieben.
> Finde ich sehr gut!



Ich konnte mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass die von dir beschriebenen Umstände, dass das Baglimit in Summe zu keinerlei Senkung der Entnahmemenge führt, korrekt sind. Hab mich dazu dann mal eingelesen. Ergebnis: #q

Dass Politiker den Bürger desöfteren mal an der Nase herumführen, ist den meisten klar. Aber die Nummer mit dem Baglimit stellt vieles in den Schatten. Das wird ein ganzer Wirtschaftszweig (Angeltourismus) an die Wand gefahren, um eine überhaupt nicht überlegensfähige Randgruppe (Berufsfischer) noch ein paar Jahre am Leben zu erhalten.

Ich fände das Baglimit berechtigt, um die Dorschbestände sich wieder erholen zu lassen. Genau das wird unter den aktuellen Umständen aber nicht passieren, trotz Baglimit.


----------



## hans albers (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



> um eine überhaupt nicht überlegensfähige Randgruppe (Berufsfischer)


das könnte aber aus deren sicht ganz anders aussehen..

im übrigen entnehmen angler eine nicht unerhebliche biomasse an fisch
das sind nicht nur alles die "bösen fischer".
bzw. die quoten regelung war über jahre 
den wirklichen verhältnissen nicht angepasst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Aus dem Ministerium in Kiel kommend eine Aussage, die noch deutlicher als Frau Rodust  in ihren Ausführungen zugab, dass  es eben NICHT um den Schutz der Dorsche ging, sondern dass deutsche Angler hier vor allem  (Quotenverteilung EU) für dänische Berufsfischerei auf rechnerische Fänge "verzichten", die Angler zur Zeit eh nicht machen. 

Es gibt also keine realen Minderfänge, weil die meisten Angler das Baglimit nicht mal erreichen, dennoch wurde diese errechneten (nicht realen) Minderfänge der Angler rechnerisch den Fischern zugeschlagen.
Angler haben auf um "errechnete"900 Tonnen "verzichtet (die sie eh nicht fangen, realer Verzicht also: 0), Fischer bekamen dafür über 2.000 Tonnen mehr...



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja bereits die Meinung der obersten Fischereibehörde in Kiel kurz dargestellt, nämlich dass die Änderung nicht mit der EU Verordnung in Einklang zu bringen ist. Das war ja "auf dem kleinen Dienstweg" und ich habe noch eine offizielle Stellungnahme zur Veröffentlichung hier im Anglerboard angefragt. Diese habe ich soeben erhalten. Vielen Dank dafür!
> ......
> [FONT=&quot]Die Einbeziehung der  Anglerfänge in die Quotenverordnung und letztlich die Festlegung der konkreten  Limits für 2017 basieren auf wissenschaftlichen Erhebungen zu Entnahmen in den  unterschiedlichen Segmenten der Angelfischerei auf Dorsch (Strandangler,  Angelkutter, individuelle Bootsangler). Auf der Grundlage der für diese  Anglergruppen ermittelten Durchschnittsfangmengen wurden notwendige Reduktionen  abgeschätzt, um seitens der Angelfischerei einen angemessenen Beitrag zur  nachhaltigen Nutzung des Dorsches zu leisten* und die Quotenabsenkung für die  Berufsfischerei erträglich zu halten.**[/font]*
> .............



Rodust:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur, dass das damit hier auch einmal ganz klar gesagt wird, ich zitiere Frau Rodust aus ihrer Mail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aus veröffentlichten Zahlen


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausgehend von den Zahlen 2016 (ICES Gebiet 22-24, Fang Fischer ca. 7373t) wären eine ICES-Reduzierung um 88% also eine Fangmenge für 2017 von ca. 890 t für die Fischerei gewesen.
> 
> Nun dürfen die Fischer aber deutlich mehr fangen (Reduzierung nur auf 56% Einbusse, also 44% von den 7373 t), weil auch Angler verzichten (müssen).
> 
> ...



Und da gibt es tatsächlich noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, die freiwillige Angebote zur Beschränkung für Angler machen!

*KEINE EINSCHRÄNKUNG FÜR DEUTSCHE ANGLER; solange noch ein EU-Schleppnetzfischer hier unterwegs ist!!*


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



hans albers schrieb:


> das könnte aber aus deren sicht ganz anders aussehen..



Aus Sicht der Bergleute in NRW sah das bzgl. der Kohleförderung auch ganz anders aus. Die Realität gewinnt aber immer. Oder willst du behaupten, dass die aktuelle Fischerei in Ost- und Nordsee nachhaltig ist? Die Bestände der für die Fischer relevanten Arten gehen kontinuierlich zurück. Man betreibt ganz einfach Raubbau und das geht langfristig nie gut aus.



hans albers schrieb:


> im übrigen entnehmen angler eine nicht unerhebliche biomasse an fisch
> das sind nicht nur alles die "bösen fischer".
> bzw. die quoten regelung war über jahre
> den wirklichen verhältnissen nicht angepasst.



Es hat doch niemand behauptet, dass die Angler keinen signifikanten Teil am entnommenen Volumen Dorsch haben. Was aber aktuell passiert ist, dass das Volumen an Dorsch, das den Anglern jetzt "weggenommen" wird, den Berufsfischern wieder draufgeschlagen wird. So wird das nix mit der Nachhaltigkeit und in ein paar Jahren jammern alle, dass der Dorschbestand endgültig am Ende ist. 

Man muss die Sache ganz nüchtern betrachten: Die aktuellen Fischbestände liefern sind keine Grundlage mehr, um mittelfristig davon zu leben. Das sieht bzgl. des Angeltourismus allerdings ganz anders aus.


----------



## hans albers (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

da stimme ich dir absolut zu.

es waren bestimmt nicht die angler, 
die den dorschfang /bestände strapaziert habe,
und eine blauäugige quoten regelung  über jahre noch dazu.

allerdings wurde jetzt die quote auch verkleinert, wenn auch nicht
in erforderlichem masse.

und warum sollten die angler nicht auch mal miteinberechnet werden,
wenn es dem dorsch so beschissen geht.

auch den kuttern wird es nicht besser gehen,
wenn alle angler jetzt sagen , nö, fange ja nur 5 dorche,
dann auch kein kutter mehr.

(wer fängt heutzutage überhaupt soviel noch aufm kutter ?)

im übrigen gibt es auch beispiele für anschliessendes angeln
auf plattfsich, aber aus dem grund, weil bei der letzten tour (ca. 2014)
der käptn nicht mehr weiter auf dorsch ging,(ohne baglimit)
weil nämlich keiner mehr da war.


----------



## nostradamus (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Danke Thomas, dass du dir die mühe machst Zahlen Daten Fakten ständig bereit zu stellen! 

Ich hätte an der Stellenicht damit gerechnet, dass die freizeitfischerei doch einen solchen Anteil hat! 

Mario


----------



## willmalwassagen (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Das mit den Dorschen ist langfristige Politik. Die machen Platz im Meer für Doraden und Thunfisch, die mit zunehmender Erwärmung die Leitfische der Ostsee werden.


----------



## iXware (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

moment mal, sind die Daten von 2017, nur von Jan und Februar? da kann irgendwas nicht stimmen... wenn ich das mal 6 nehme, dann kommt ja ne irrsinnige Menge in diesem Jahr raus... oder sind das geplante und damit noch nicht realisierte Fänge?


----------



## MS aus G (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Demnach soll, in der Freizeitfischerei, 2016 das drittbeste Jahr nach 2012 und 2015 gewesen sein??? Wer soll die Dorsche denn gefangen haben im letzten Jahr? Wo man hingehört hat: Schlechte Dorschfänge!!! Da sieht man doch schon was es mit den Zahlen auf sich hat!!! Aber die bösen Angler fangen ja die ganze Ostsee leer.

Wir werden da doch nach Strich und Fanden verarscht!!! Mit den "doofen" Anglern kann man es ja auch machen, da gibt es den geringsten Widerstand!!! Sogar das Gegenteil ist der Fall, da werden noch Eingeständnisse, aus Anglers Richtung gemacht!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



iXware schrieb:


> moment mal, sind die Daten von 2017, nur von Jan und Februar? da kann irgendwas nicht stimmen... wenn ich das mal 6 nehme, dann kommt ja ne irrsinnige Menge in diesem Jahr raus... oder sind das geplante und damit noch nicht realisierte Fänge?


Sorry, hätt ich dazu schreiben sollen, das sind TAC-Zahlen (https://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/cfp/fishing_rules/tacs_en)


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Quellen zur Erstellung der Grafik:
> Quelle: LALLF M-V
> 2015-17: TAC Quelle






MS aus G schrieb:


> Wir werden da doch nach Strich und Fanden verarscht!!! Mit den "doofen" Anglern kann man es ja auch machen, da gibt es den geringsten Widerstand!!! Sogar das Gegenteil ist der Fall, da werden noch Eingeständnisse, aus Anglers Richtung gemacht!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


So ist das, von Politik, Verbänden und sogenannten Instituts"wissenschaftlern" verarscht,  verraten und verkauft..

Obwohl bei ca. 25 - 30 cm Länge alles auf 2015er Dorsche hinweisen würde (der "verschwundene" Jahrgang"), werden jetzt laut dieser "Wissenschaftler" plötzlich zwar massenhaft Dorsche dieser Größe gefangen, welche aber nun "frohwüchsige" 2016er sein sollen, welche zu einem der besten Jahrgänge seit Datenerhebung gehören solle..........

Ich verkneif mir jeden Kommentar dazu und berichte das nur.........

Diesen nun so tollen "frohwüchsigen" Jahrgang wird man natürlich mit aller Macht und verschärftem Baglimit für Angler "schonen" müssen, damit die EU-Fischerei weiter mehr fangen kann..


----------



## iXware (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Ich hätte an der Stellenicht damit gerechnet, dass die freizeitfischerei doch einen solchen Anteil hat!


in den letzten beiden Jahren ca. 16% davor weniger...
bei 5 Millionen Anglern? hmm für 2016 wäre das ca. 0,5 kg Dorsch pro Angler... Das wäre ein Dorsch mit Mindestmaß pro Angler im Jahr 2016. Ist das wirklich viel?

Anzahl Angler kommt hier her:
https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...keit-von-angeln-oder-fischen-in-der-freizeit/


----------



## Sharpo (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Aus Sicht der Bergleute in NRW sah das bzgl. der Kohleförderung auch ganz anders aus. Die Realität gewinnt aber immer. Oder willst du behaupten, dass die aktuelle Fischerei in Ost- und Nordsee nachhaltig ist? Die Bestände der für die Fischer relevanten Arten gehen kontinuierlich zurück. Man betreibt ganz einfach Raubbau und das geht langfristig nie gut aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für die Nordsee wird es eh noch lustig.
GB gehört der grösste Teil der Nordsee. 200 Meilen Zone ab Festland.
Da der Brexit folgt, verlieren die Fischer der EU- Länder ihre Fangrechte in diesen Gewässern.
Und in den norwegischen Gewässern sind "wir" auch nur Gast.
Das wird noch spassig.


----------



## Jose (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Danke Thomas, dass du dir die mühe machst Zahlen Daten Fakten ständig bereit zu stellen!
> ...



ja, macht er!

deshalb ist er für frau dr. und ihren "salon" sowas wie der "gottseibeiuns".

englisch wirds klarer: "pain in the ass".

und das haben die verbände verdammt nötig, zum "arsch huh"


----------



## Sharpo (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



Jose schrieb:


> ja, macht er!
> 
> deshalb ist er für frau dr. und ihren "salon" sowas wie der "gottseibeiuns".
> 
> ...




Und dies ohne Dr. Titel.  :q


----------



## gründler (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> welche aber nun "frohwüchsige" 2016er sein sollen, welche zu einem der besten Jahrgänge seit Datenerhebung gehören solle..........



Die sind von Monsanto gefüttert worden die wachsen schneller als Honig fließt......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



iXware schrieb:


> in den letzten beiden Jahren ca. 16% davor weniger...
> bei 5 Millionen Anglern? hmm für 2016 wäre das ca. 0,5 kg Dorsch pro Angler... Das wäre ein Dorsch mit Mindestmaß pro Angler im Jahr 2016. Ist das wirklich viel?
> 
> Anzahl Angler kommt hier her:
> https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...keit-von-angeln-oder-fischen-in-der-freizeit/



Meeresangler sind es aber nur 156.357 (2015) in der Ostsee und diese Zahl wurde (gerundet) für die Berechnungen zum Baglimit genutzt. In 2016 sollen es 174.000 gewesen  sein, also klar erkennbar eine Trendsportart mit hoher Infizierungsrate . Dem musste man entgegenwirken, ist doch klar.

Um nur den wirtschaftichen Bereich des Kutterangelns mal hervorzuheben, habe ich gerade mal die Zahlen für 2015 herausgesucht. In Deutschland gab es in 2015 etwas mehr als 189.000 Kutterangeltage! Den Fahrpreis kennt wohl jeder und kann das in Euro hochrechnen. Keine Übernachtung, kein Köder und kein Brötchen dabei. Jeder eingenommene Euro geht in der Kette weiter zur Werft, Tankstelle etc. Da hängt mehr als ein Kutter dran. Das nur noch mal so zum nachdenken!


----------



## raubangler (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Für die Nordsee wird es eh noch lustig.
> GB gehört der grösste Teil der Nordsee. 200 Meilen Zone ab Festland.
> Da der Brexit folgt, verlieren die Fischer der EU- Länder ihre Fangrechte in diesen Gewässern.
> Und in den norwegischen Gewässern sind "wir" auch nur Gast.
> Das wird noch spassig.




Und weil alle Fische in UK schwimmen, schickten die Briten Kriegsschiffe nach Island.....

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kabeljaukriege


----------

